# Need Advice



## WIFEY26 (Sep 20, 2009)

Me and my husband been together for 15 years, married 6. He has never been this romantic type but he has always been sweet and considerate of our relationship. Lately it seems as if his friends are first and his actions are focusing on his self. We both work during the week you would think he would want to spend time with me and the family. But he have been hanging with his friends to odd hours of the morning. I just decided not to talk about how I am feeling because it seems as if I am speaking out loud but all actions are going in a circle. I am seriously considering throwing in the towel, because I refuse to be last in a relationship.


----------



## 20yrs (Sep 18, 2009)

There are ways to make him WANT to spend time with you and when he does that it makes you want to love him more and it just works well the whole way around. 

Here is a site that has some info for you if you like. (what guys want.com)


----------



## mae (Aug 17, 2009)

IMO, you unfortunately won't get anywhere without talking to him about it and letting him know you're serious. You have to give him a real chance to change before throwing in the towel. Men aren't mind readers (god I wish they were) and he may have NO IDEA he's upsetting you.

Have a heart to heart with him. If he doesn't seem to really listen to you then give him an ultimatum and stick to it. In the mean time, see what you can do to spice up the relationship. I know this is really hard when you are resenting the other person, trust me, I'm in the exact same position, but you still have to try. Plan date nights, plan a vacation together, go on walks together, make a romantic dinner for him, etc etc. Whatever would work for him. He does need to change but this should help as well.

Hope things go better for you.


----------

